# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  CFTe|Stock market|forex|مصر|Egypt

## itc_cfte

*مصر – Egypt
جامعة القاهرة 
المركز الاستشاري للتدريب والمعلومات
Information & TrainingConsulting
ITC
CFTe
Certified Financial Technician
for Stock market & Forex
شهادة التحليل الفنى المعتمد 
فى مجالى البورصة والفوركس*

هى الشهادة المهنية الدولية المتخصصة فى التحليل الفنى لاسواق تداول الاوراق المالية " البورصة "والعملات " الفوركس ". ترعاها وتمنحها الجمعية الدولية للمحللين الفنيين  (IFTA)The International Federation of Technical Analysts
وقد انشأت هذه المنظمة الدولية الغير هادفة للربح عام 1986 لإعتماد احتراف المحللين الفنيين فى مجالى البورصة والفوركس بمختلف دول العالم. 
تهدف شهادة CFTe الى معرفة الاساليب المهنية الحديثة والتى تساعد المتدربين من مختلف التخصصات على التداول داخل اسواق الاوراق المالية والعملات واتخاذ القرارات الإستثمارية المناسبة والرابحة لهم.

*أهمية شهادة (CFTe):-
*
-           تمنح حاملها لقب محلل فنى معتمد دوليا وتمكنه من مزاولة مهنة التحليل الفنى داخل مختلف البورصات المصرية العالمية.
-           يستطيع حاملها الحصول على فرص عمل متميزة داخل البورصات وشركات السمسرة المصرية و العالمية.
-           تعطى حاملها ادوات التحليل الفنى التى تسكنه من إحتراف عمليات البيع والشراء وتحقيق المزيد من المكاسب الاستثمارية.
-           يستطيع حاملها العمل كبائع محترفProfessional Trader )) وتقديم الدعم الفنى المتميز لعملاءه داخل اسواق البورصة والفوركس. 

*تتكون شهادة ال CFTe من جزئين هما:-*
*Level One
* 
1-Terminology of technical analysis----- التحليل الفني مصطلحات
2-Method of Charting----- الرسم طريقة
3-Dow theory-----نظرية داو 
4- Determination of price trends/basics of pattern recognition-----  التعرف على الأنماط أساسيات/ اتجاهات الأسعار تحديد 
 5-Equity market analysis----- تحليل أسواق الأسهم   
6- Applying technical to bonds, currencies, future and option----- تطبيق التقنية على السندات والعملات فى المستقبل , والخيار  
*إجمال عدد ساعات الدورة 36 ساعة
Total of Teaching Hours:36 Hrs* 


*Level Two*

1-Oscillators----- المذبذبات
2-Elliot waves----- موجات إليوت
3-Cyclic analysis----- تحليل دورى
4- Business Cycle ----- دورة الأعمال التجارية 
 5-Point and Figure-----  النقطة والشكل
6- Open Discussion----- مناقشة مفتوحة  
*إجمال عدد ساعات الدورة 36 ساعة
Total of Teaching Hours:36 Hrs* 


*مزايا برنامج الاعداد لاختبار شهادة (CFTe) من خلال (ITC):-
*

• التدريس من خلال استخدام أحدث وأشهر المراجع المتخصصة. 
• التدريب يتم داخل أحدث القاعات التدريبية في حرم جامعة القاهرة.
 • الحصول على شهادة معتمدة من جامعة القاهرة. 
 • انتقاء مجموعة من المحاضرين ذوي الخبرة والمؤهلين للتدريس في تلك الشهادات. 
• المتابعة المستمرة مع المتدريبين حتى حصولهم على الشهادة الدولية.
 • مساعدة حاملي شهادة CFTe للحصول على فرص عمل متميزة.
 • يحق للمتدرب إعادة حضور الدورة مجانا فى حالة عدم اجتيازه الامتحان الدولى. 
*يحصل المتدرب على شهادة معتمدة من جامعة القاهرة
*


[IMG]http://img220.imageshack****/img220/2796/jpg2ia.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack**** 

*نؤهلك لدخول الامتحان الدولى والحصول على شهادة CFTe من  ACCA
*

[IMG]http://img545.imageshack****/img545/6125/fookmuncfte600.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack**** 



*
Call us to attend our free seminars
اتصل بنا لحضور المحاضرات التعريفية المجانية
*




*المركزالاستشاري للتدريب والمعلومات – جامعة القاهرة
Information & Training Consulting Center (ITC)-Cairo University

لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال على FOR more information contact us at
Mobs: 0100184481/0199930399
Tel: (202) 35675227/35683583
                        site:  www.cu-itc.com* 

*https://www.facebook.com/CFTe.ITC
*

----------

